
Extra-virgin olive oil preserves memory, protects brain against Alzheimer's - dtawfik1
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/06/170621103123.htm
======
anentropic
> The researchers divided the animals into two groups, one that received a
> chow diet enriched with extra-virgin olive oil and one that received the
> regular chow diet without it.

Wouldn't the olive-oil mice be getting more calories?

Did they control against other oils?

------
zafka
What changes nutritionally from first press to !(virgin) oil?? Is there really
a big difference, or do people just like to say "Extra-virgin" ?

~~~
hummel
The difference is the Italians buy Spanish oil and rebrand them as their own.
Only Spanish oils are the highest quality and can achieve the Extra-Virgin
denomination. So there is a 99% of chances when you buy any Italian oil, that
is not locally produced or Extra-virgin. Fraud as usual.

~~~
aruggirello
This is a rather bold claim. Source?

------
epalmer
I wonder what the route is in the brain? This is similar to the claims we hear
about MCT oil.

------
futun
One wonders is this is actually just a case of monounsaturated fat vs.
polyunaturated & saturated fats.

Or something truly associated with olives.

~~~
basurihn
Or simply an increase in fat.

